# Forbes Magazine - Ghost cities of the year 2100



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Seattle is due for a 9.0 quake at some point. Tacoma could be burired under a cascade of lava and mud when Rainier erupts, the east coast of the US could be taken out by a massive tsunami when that island in the Canarys collapses into the ocean, same with the west coast, etc.... WEre all doomed, fear for your lives!


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

How come Mexico City is under threat because of water shortage, but cities such as Las Vegas (Americas Fastest Growing City), Arizona (another fast growing desert city) and Perth in Australia are not.

New Technologies may well be available by 2100, and hopefully some of these problems can be eradicated.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Mexico City has over 20 million inhabitants. There's no comparison. Plus it's not cheap to pump water to a city a few km's above sea level.


----------



## lahnwyhn (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why there would be water problems in the southwest or Cali; it's not like the ocean+desalinization isn't working for other areas...

That being said, yes, eventually "the big one" will strike and we'll probably have 49 instead of 50 states.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ lmcm1990*



> Mexico City has over 20 million inhabitants. There's no comparison. Plus it's not cheap to pump water to a city a *few km's above sea level*.


^^ What you're trying to say is that Mexico City is"a few kilometers below sea-level."


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

No, it's 2.24 km's above sea level.


----------



## PerthCity (Dec 15, 2005)

Jaeger said:


> How come Mexico City is under threat because of water shortage, but cities such as Las Vegas (Americas Fastest Growing City), Arizona (another fast growing desert city) and Perth in Australia are not.


Perth is not a desert city. It receives on average about 800-900 millimetres of rain a year. Not even near comparable with Phoenix or Las Vegas. :tongue2:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

NAPLES (NAPOLI - population of around 1 million) AND THE *VESUVIUS*:nuts:


----------

